# Monsterprojekt



## Nymphaion (5. März 2008)

Hallo,

wir haben ein Problem, das hier vielleicht den Rahmen sprengt. Wir sind gerade dabei für unsere Seerosensammlung ein neues Daheim zu planen. Anfangs planten wir Folienteiche, stellten dann aber schnell fest, dass es mächtig ins Geld gehen würde wenn jede Sorte einen eigenen Teich bekommt - ganz zu schweigen von dem Problem die Folie beim Arbeiten im Teich vor Messer und Spaten zu schützen.

Ich stell jetzt einfach unser Projekt vor, vielleicht hat ja jemand eine zündende Idee dazu. Wir müssen 200 Seerosensorten unterbringen. Jede Sorte sollte eine Grundfläche von etwa 6 qm erhalten und so von ihren Nachbarn getrennt sein, dass sie nicht durcheinander wachsen können. Ausserdem müssen wir die Seerosen pflegen und teilen können. Also muss man die Becken betreten und auch mit dem Messer dort arbeiten können. Bei einem großen Folienbecken kann ich mir das nur so vorstellen, dass auf die Folie eine dünne Betonschicht als Schutz kommt. Zwischen den Sorten müssten dann Abtrennungen aus Stein gebaut werden. Aber welche Steine/Ziegel/Porensteine sind unter Wasser dauerhaft und auch nicht teuer?

Der nächste Gedanke war GFK, entweder um größere Teiche damit abzudichten (dann könnte man auch die Abtrennungen zwischen den Sorten als Erhöhungen modelieren), oder als fertige Wannen. Nur dürfte GFK vermutlich das teuerste Teichbaumaterial überhaupt sein, oder täusche ich mich da?

Die dritte Möglichkeit bestünde darin fertige Wannen zu verwenden, die eigentlich für einen anderen Zweck hergestellt wurden und als Massenware vielleicht billig sind. Nur wo werden solche Wannen verwendet? Sie sollten etwa die Maße 2,5 x 2,5 m haben und eine Höhe von ca 80 cm. UV-stabil müssen sie natürlich auch sein, und stabil genug um sie betreten zu können. 

Hat jemand von euch eine Idee? Wir sind dankbar für jeden Vorschlag.


----------



## Olli.P (5. März 2008)

*AW: Monsterprojekt*

Hi Werner,

ich weiß ja nicht was das alles kosten darf. Ich wüsste da eine Firma die schon etliche Umeltprojekte realisiert hat. Über einen Mitarbeiter hab ich damals meine PE-Teichfolie aus Folienresten sehr günstig bezogen.

Die könnten dir dann wahrs. sogar alles so passend zusammenschweißen, das du dann jede menge Becken im Becken hast.

Vielleicht kennst du die ja auch schon... 

Hier mal der Link.......


----------



## Eugen (5. März 2008)

*AW: Monsterprojekt*

Hallo Werner,

200 "Teiche" mit je 5000 Liter    

Fertige, stabile GFK-Wannen sind richtig teuer.
Unter 1000.- pro Wanne läuft da gar nix.   

Ich wäre für :
Fundamentplatte,mit Schwerbetonsteinen (4 Lagen) hochmauern

Nur wie bekommt man die Becken möglichst günstig dicht ?  
Laminieren ist ganz schön teuer.

Andere Möglichkeit:

Einen Riesenteich buddeln, mit Folie auskleiden und 900er Vlies auf die Folie.

Zwischenwände mauern und mit Dichtungsschlämme verputzen.


Wie machen das eigentlich andere Seerosenzüchter ??
200 Sorten ist schon sehr viel Holz.


----------



## Redlisch (5. März 2008)

*AW: Monsterprojekt*

Ich denke auch, wenn du eine große Fläche nimmst, diese dann als Einzelbecken modellist und mit Folie auslegst und z.B. das 1000er Flies als Schutz nochmal über die Folie packst geht nichts kaputt. 
Das Flies welches ich genommen habe ist 7mm dick und hat 1000g/m², das heisst auch das es Fest verwebt ist. Es ist sogar günstiger als das erwähnte 900er 

Also mit dem Spaten komme ich da nicht durch...

Axel


----------



## Kolja (5. März 2008)

*AW: Monsterprojekt*

Hallo Werner,

tatsächlich ein Monsterprojekt mit 200 Wannen. Ihr benötigt dazwischen ja auch noch Zugänge, Stege oder ähnliches. Soll das Gelände auch von Kunden betreten werden? Dann  wäre es ja einfacher, wenn die Wannen frei ständen. Ich habe ja gar keine Preisvorstellung davon, aber bei 200 Stück könnte es sich ja schon um eine Kleinserie in der Produktion handeln. Ich habe mit Google "becken gfk" folgendes gefunden: http://www.hl-kunststofftechnik.de/homepage/fs_home.htm

Viel Erfolg und Danke für Deine Pflanzenliste, da habe ich ja reichlich zu tun.


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (5. März 2008)

*AW: Monsterprojekt*

@ Werner

Als ich eben Deinen Beitrag durchgelesen habe, kam mir spontan auch die Idee, die Eugen schon eingestellt hat. Auf eine grosse Betongrundplatte mit Betonsteinen die einzelnen Abteilungen abmauern ... auf diesen Mauern könnte man dann auch laufen und die einzelnen Teiche erreichen.

Bliebe auch die Frage, ob man in die Teiche mit Betonboden und Steinmauern überhaupt Folie einbringen muss. Es gibt streichbare Dichtmittel, die auch zuverlässig gegen Wasserverlust abdichten ...

Hier bei uns im Weinbaugebiet stehen auf den Winzerhöfen auch immer solche Behälter "herum". Diese sind äusserst stabil und müssten sich vielleicht auch eigenen für Dein Projekt:

*Weinbaubehälter*​ 
Nicht gleich erschrecken wegen des Preises ... hier bei uns gibt es auch Händler, die Weinbauzubehör gebraucht verkaufen. Aber damit wird wohl, fürchte ich, trotzdem ein stattliches Sümmchen zusammenkommen. Wenn Dich dies interessieren würde, könnte ich mich gerne in unserer Gegend mal umhören ... PN genügt


----------



## Silverstorm (5. März 2008)

*AW: Monsterprojekt*

Würde bei diesem Vorhaben eventuell mal an Betonplatte, Schalbetonsteine und Silolack denken. Denke, dass es wohl am leichtesten und günstigsten zu realisieren wäre...


----------



## Armin501 (5. März 2008)

*AW: Monsterprojekt*

Hallo Werner,

bei der Menge und Größenordnung solltest du in Erwägung ziehen, selbst
als Hersteller und vermarkter solcher Wannen aufzutreten.

Setz dich mit einigen  Kunststoffherstellern in Verbindung und nimm die mit ins Boot.


Viel Glück dabei, mir fällt gerade ein, schau mal nach Japan, was die so haben!


Gruß Armin


----------



## glasklar (5. März 2008)

*AW: Monsterprojekt*

hi werner

was ist wenn du eine große wanne aus wasserdichten beton herstellen läst.die einselen kammern aus schwerbetonsteine mauern abtrenst ,müssen ja nicht100 prozent wasserdicht sein oder?


----------



## Kevinacecombat (5. März 2008)

*AW: Monsterprojekt*

WoW!
Ich glaube bei diesem Monsterprojekt braucht du einen riesen riesen Geldbeutel!
GFK abartig teuer!
Ich würde die Version mit dem Beton in Betracht ziehen da das günstiger wäre!

EDIT:
Habe grad nachgeschaut was die Japaner so haben!
Japaner müssen ja mächtig viel Geld haben!
Alles aus GFK!!!!!!!!


----------



## sternhausen (5. März 2008)

*AW: Monsterprojekt*

Hallo Werner
Ich würde denn Seerosenteich in einem Stück ausheben.
Anschliesend Vlies - Folie - Vlies, darauf eine Betonsohle machen und darauf die einzelnen Seerosenabteilungen mit Schalsteinen welche mit Beton ausgegossen werden abtrennen.
Die Schalsteine würde ich bis auf ca 30cm unter dem Wasserspiegel aufbauen,somit ist gesichert das deine verschiedenen Seerosensorten nicht wild durcheinander wachsen.
Auf der Mauer könntest du für Kultivierungsmasnahmen auch bequem gehen.
Unter dem Wasserspiegel würde ich aus dm Grund bleiben, da du dann immer noch die Vorteile eines grossen Wasservolumens bezüglich biologischen Gleichgewichts hast.
Zu den Kosten:
Als Geschäftsmann wirst du ja auch wissen das ohne Investition nicht mit viel Ertrag zu rechnen ist und die Kosten bei der Art des Bauens sicherlich überschaubar bleiben.
Grüsse sternhausen
Ps: Wie hoch sind bei euch die Versandkosten bei Seerosen nach Österreich?


----------



## Kurt (6. März 2008)

*AW: Monsterprojekt*

Hallo Werner,
so ein großes Projekt muß wirklich professionell und sauber geplant werden!  Da geht nix ohne Abwägung sämtlicher Fakten. 
Dazu hab ich mich mal kurz als PJ-Fuzzi versucht - siehe Anhang.

Bitte aus dem Vorschlag keine lange Diskussion entfachen - es sind wirklich nur Beispiele mit ein paar Antworten, so wie ich sie auf die Schnelle gerade eben zusammengeschrieben habe und auf keinen Fall vollständig.  
Es soll nur eine Anregung sein, das Thema so professionell wie möglich abzuhandeln.
Die einzelnen Fakten wie 'geschätzte Stunden' bei Eigenbau oder 'Material/Fertigungs-Preise' sind nur von dir selber durch Angebotseinholung bei den in Frage kommenden Firmen in deinem Bereich eruierbar.
Ich würde auf alle Fälle auch bei div. Bootsbauern mit GFK-Fertigung anfragen - z.B.: Spritzguss wird jetzt als günstige Möglichkeit mit überzeugender Festigkeit angepriesen.

Ich hoffe, du kannst damit was anfangen.

Schöne Grüße vom Bodensee - und viel Erfolg

Kurt


----------



## Frank (6. März 2008)

*AW: Monsterprojekt*

Hallo Werner,

im Großen und Ganzen stimme ich Sternhausen zu.
Die Abtrennung der einzelnen Becken würde ich auch entweder aus "Ortbeton" gießen lassen oder aber:

Hol dir doch mal ein Angebot in einem Betonfertigteilwerk. Dein Projekt riecht nach Serienproduktion von "kleinen Wänden". 

Allerdings würde ich mir als "Grundfläche" eine Wasserdichte Betonwanne gießen lassen. 
Da müsste man allerdings wieder abklären, wie groß die max. Fläche dafür sein kann, damit keine Risse (Dehnungsfugen) enstehen.
Folie wird zwar jetzt günstiger erscheinen, aber auf die Jahre gesehen denke ich wird sich die Wanne eher bezahlt machen, da haltbarer.


----------



## Nymphaion (6. März 2008)

*AW: Monsterprojekt*

Hallo alle miteinander,

vielen, vielen Dank für alle diese Tipps und für die Emails, die ihr mir geschickt habt! Ich bin im Moment leider nicht in der Lage sofort darauf zu antworten, denn ich hab bis zum Montag noch ein paar Terminsachen zu erledigen (das gibt Nachtschichten ...), aber sobald ich das hinter mir haben, stürze ich mich mit euch in die Diskussion. Freu mich schon drauf, mit eurer Hilfe wird das bestimmt was werden!


----------



## Frank (7. März 2008)

*AW: Monsterprojekt*

Hallo Werner,

ich hab gestern nochmal ein bissel gezeichnet und gerechnet.

Ich denke, so wie ich es vorgeschlagen habe, mit nur der Betonwanne und Ortbeton wird das wohl nix. 
Allein aus Kostengründen ...

Ich bin von einer Grundfläche von ca. 51,575 m Länge x 25,825 m Breite ausgegangen. 
Beckengröße innen beträgt 2,5 m x 2,5 m.
Die Wandstärke außen beträgt 15 cm bei einer Höhe von 90 cm.
Die Wandstärke innen beträgt 7,5 cm bei einer Höhe von 50 cm.
Die Dicke der Sohle ca. 15 cm.

An benötigtem Transportbeton würde das im einzelnen bedeuten:
Für die Außenwände: Ca. 21 m³
Für die Innenwände: Ca. 36 m³
Für die Sohle: Ca. 200 m³

Das macht alles zusammen ca. 257 m³ Beton. 

Wenn ich mir dann die Preise für Transportbeton anschaue  , wird mir ganz "eumelich" ...   

Haben wir hier eigentlich nicht jemanden aus der Branche?
Liegen die Preise z. T. wirklich deutlich über 100 € für einen Kubikmeter Transportbeton?

Dazu käme dann ja auch noch das ganze schalen und die Bewährung ...  Geht ja gar nie nich.

Aber vllt. fragst du ja nochmal noch Betonfertigteilen ...  

Hier nochmal eine Skizze:


----------



## Kolja (9. März 2008)

*AW: Monsterprojekt*

Hallo Werner,

noch mal ein Zusatz zu dem was ich oben geschrieben habe und zu Franks Beitrag. Auf Kanalbauerseiten werden oft Betonfertigbauteile in unterschiedlichsten Formen und individueller Anfertigung angesprochen.


----------



## Kalle (9. März 2008)

*AW: Monsterprojekt*

Hi,

also ich kann mich Eugen und vielen hier nur anschliessen, mit der Idee ne wirklich große Folie, also einen großen Teich zu bauen und darauf Vlies sowie verschiedene Wände.

... und in Wirklichkeit seit ihr alle verrückt  

... und das ist gut so


----------



## Nymphaion (10. März 2008)

*AW: Monsterprojekt*

Hallo,

jetzt habe ich es endlich geschafft mit meinem sch... Antrag fürs Wasserwirtschaftsamt und kann mich dem Seerosenprojekt widmen. Also erst noch mal vielen Dank an alle die mir hier geantwortet oder mir sogar Emails geschickt haben. Ihr gebt euch ja richtig Mühe mit mir! Vielen, vielen Dank!

Heute habe ich auch Zahlen eingeholt und kann jetzt sagen, dass es ziemlich sicher mit Folie gemacht werden muss. Ich weiss jetzt auch, dass lauter Einzelteiche unbezahlbar werden. Ich hab das nachgerechnet. Wenn ich Einzelteiche mache, dann brauche ich 4000 qm Folie, wenn ich 20 Becken für jeweils 10 Sorten mache, dann brauche ich nur noch 1920 qm Folie - also die Hälfte der Kosten! Eine Alternative wären vielleicht noch die Weinbaubehälter. Ludwig, könntest Du bitte mal nachfragen was die gebraucht kosten?

Wenn es ein großer Teich oder mehrere mittelgroße Teiche werden, dann muss ich die Abgrenzungen darin machen. Die müssen gar nicht hoch werden, denn oben wachsen die Seerosen ja nicht durcheinander. Es reichen also 30 - 40 cm hohe Mäuerchen. Unsere Garage daheim war aus so großen Betonsteinen gemauert, aber solche Steine finde ich nirgendwo. Jetzt überlege ich welche Steine ich alternativ nehmen könnte. Zu klein sollen sie nicht sein, sonst dauert das Mauern zu lang. Aber wenn sie zu groß sind, dann werden sie wieder zu schwer. Also bräuchte ich ein Mittelmaß. Weiß jemand von euch wie sich Ytong im Wasser verhält? Und was ist eigentlich Ortbeton? Das Wort habe ich noch nie gehört.

@Sternhausen: Porto nach Österreich ist für Päckchen 8,60 €. Einzelne Seerosen kann man so verschicken. Wenn es schwerer wird, dann muss man das als Paket schicken, und die kosten nach Österreich rund 16,-- €


----------



## Wilm (10. März 2008)

*AW: Monsterprojekt*

Hallo Werner,
ich bin sicherlich nicht der Teichbauspezialist, aber die Größenordnung, die Du da vor hast, hat mich sofort an eine Deponieabdichtung erinnert. 

Ich könnte mir den folgenden Aufbau vorstellen:

Aushub einer großen Grube, dann einbringen von Sand als Auflage. Darauf Deponiefolie. Hierauf eine Schicht Sand, darauf großer Kies als Stichschutz für den Spaten. 

Die Folie ist UV-geschützt, da kann die Sonne nichts mehr machen. Als Trennung der einzelnen Pflanzbecken könntest Du Rasenkanten verwenden, für die Du Dir eine Halterung entwirfst und selbst aus Beton gießt. Yton schwimmt auf und löst sich auf. 

Ob meine Einfälle funktionieren, kann ich Dir nicht sagen, aber es war mein erster Gedanke bei diesem Mammut-Projekt.

Grüße vom südlichen Niedersachsen,
 Wilm


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (11. März 2008)

*AW: Monsterprojekt*

Hallo Werner,

ein paar Antworten werde ich mal versuchen:

Betonsteine ... meintest Du so etwas in der Art: *Betonstein* oder so etwas *Betonstein*. Diese Steine gibt es auch noch gänzlich hohl. Zum Erstellen einer Mauer werden diese Steine nur aufeinander "gestapelt" und anschliessend mit "Ortbeton" ausgegossen. Eine sehr einfache Art des Mauerbaus und sehr schnell ausserdem. Und sie haben den kaum schlagbaren Vorteil, vollkommen wasserfest zu sein. Diese Steine heissen dann: Betonschalungssteine *klick hier für ein Beispiel* (Alle links sind übrigens nur Beispiele und nicht aus Gründen des Preise oder der Qulität gewählt, nur zur Verdeutlichung)

Ortbeton ist recht einfach zu erklären, es ist Beton, der erst auf der Baustelle verarbeitet wird, also dort gemischt oder von Fertigbeton-LKW angeliefert wird. Der Gegensatz zum Bau mit Ortbeton ist der Bau mit Betonfertigteilen (Verarbeitung des Beton nicht "vor Ort").

Ytong ist, wie Wilm schon geschrieben hat, nicht dauerhaft wasserfest. Aufschwimmen wird eine Wand zwar nicht, aber auflösen im Wasser würde sie sich auf Dauer schon. Diese Mauer brauchte also einen wasserdichten Schutzanstrich, z.B. Silolack. Dafür wäre aber die Verarbeitung durch das Kleben der Plansteine sehr einfach und vor allem sehr schnell.

Nach den Weinbaubehältern kann ich mich gerne mal bei unseren Winzern vor Ort nach Adressen erkundigen. Was ich schon mal im Net gefunden habe (Suchbegriff = Weinbau Bütte) ist leider nicht vielversprechend, was den Preis angeht, *klick hier*


----------



## sternhausen (11. März 2008)

*AW: Monsterprojekt*

Hallo Werner
Danke für die Auskunft bezüglich Versandkosten nach Österreich-finde ich absolut fair im Gegensatz zu manch anderen Anbietern.
Da werden wir heuer bestimmt noch ins Geschäft kommen.
Ja und zu deinem "Monsterprojekt" bin gespannt wie du dich entscheiden wirst.
Ich denke das die Bauart Folie Schalsteine doch am kosten günstigsten werden wird, wnn man bei der Grössenordnung überhaupt noch von kostengünstig sprechen kann.
Viel Spass sternhausen


----------



## Nymphaion (13. März 2008)

*AW: Monsterprojekt*

Hallo,

@ Wilm
die Deponiefolie ist eine Idee, die mir noch nicht gekommen ist. Ich werde das mal prüfen. Allerdings kann ich mir vorstellen, dass solche Folien teurer sind als normale Kautschukfolien. An Deponiefolien werden vermutlich noch höhere Ansprüche gestellt bezüglich Dauerhaftigkeit, Unempfindlichkeit gegen Chemikalien, etc, etc. ? Das wird sich aber schnell klären wenn ich einen Anbieter solcher Folien gefunden habe.

@Sternhausen
kostengünstig ist so eine Sache. Für den Preis, den die Anlage kosten wird, könnte ich vermutlich jahrelang Seerosen einkaufen und dann weiter verticken. Das will ich aber nicht, denn da weiß man nie ob man auch wirklich bekommt was man bestellt hat. Vor allem wenn der Händler dann nicht selbst produzierte Seerosen anbietet sondern seinerseits wieder in China eingekauft hat. Das ist leider gängige Praxis, aber drauf hingewiesen wird man als Kunde in der Regel nicht. Wir haben jetzt mit Mühe eine wirklich große Sammlung (rund 200 Sorten) an wirklich sortenecht bestimmten Seerosen aufgebaut, und damit möchte ich auch arbeiten. Natürlich bediene ich damit nur eine Minderheit an Kunden, denn der Mehrheit wird es egal sein wie ihre Seerose heißt oder ob der Pflanze der richtige Name zugeordnet ist, hauptsache sie ist so billig wie möglich. Aber daneben wird es immer Leute geben, die die züchterische Arbeit zu schätzen wissen und sortenechte Seerosen kaufen möchten. Für genau diese Liebhaber machen wir die große Seerosenanlage, und letztendlich basiert unsere ganze Gärtnerei auf dieser Überlegung. Das große Geschäft mit der Massenware machen andere, wir haben eine Gärtnerei für echte Teichliebhaber.


----------



## laolamia (13. März 2008)

*AW: Monsterprojekt*

hallo!

kannst du nicht ng mit ins boot nehmen?
als rabattangebot duerfen die dann mit deinem grossprojekt werben


----------



## sternhausen (13. März 2008)

*AW: Monsterprojekt*

Hallo Werner
Freut mich das ihr so eine super Einstellung zum Geschäft habt.
Ich persönlich bin der Kunde der lieber bei einem Züchter bei dem man auch die richtige Beratung bekommt kauft als irgendwelche Massenware aus Fern Ost.
Und dafür bin ich auch bereit gerne einige Euros mehr zu bezahlen.
Weiter so.
Grüsse sternhausen


----------



## fleur (13. März 2008)

*AW: Monsterprojekt*

Hallo Werner,

vor 9 Jahren habe ich in unserem betonierten Schwimmbad 
Mauern aus *Betonhohlblocksteinen *(wie von Ludwig beschrieben) gebaut,

*nur mit Zement vermörtelt*, nicht damit ausgefüllt 
- bisher alles stabil - Wasserqualität super 

deine Mauern müssen doch nicht viel Gewicht und Druck aushalten, 
nur gegen die Rhizome stabil sein

Als Außenwanne würde ich auch mehrere Betonbecken bauen und dem Beton *wasserabweisende Zusätze* beimischen

(unser alter portugiesischer Mauerer sagt, ab 10 cm ist Beton mit Zusatz wasserdicht, unsere Duschwanne ist so gebaut und wirklich wasserdicht)

Vielleicht gibt's auch in der Landwirtschaft passende Becken/Tröge

Viehtränken, Auffangschalen für Jauche, etc. ???????????

liebe Grüße und gutes Gelingen
Carin


----------



## Nymphaion (14. März 2008)

*AW: Monsterprojekt*

Hallo,

@laolamia
also bis heute warte ich vergeblich auf ein übernahmeangebot von ng. das wird wohl nix werden, an so einem kleinen würstel haben die kein interesse. ausserdem müssen die erst ihren eigenen teich fertig bauen. sind ja auch schon ein paar jahren am planen und buddeln

@carin
beton wäre mir auch sympathisch weil es so stabil klingt. aber beim preis kann beton einfach nicht mit folie mithalten. bei großen becken kommt ja einiges an zusätzlichen anforderungen dazu. meines wissens muss dann baustahlgitter mit verarbeitet werden, dehnungsfugen müssen rein und weiss der teufel was noch alles. bei uns spielt der frost halt noch eine große rolle.


----------

